# winter fur?



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

Do rats grow winter fur?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rats moult constantly, more so when they are younger and getting their adult coats in, but a gradual, consistent shedding as adults. It does not particularly get thicker in winter.


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

THanks!


----------

